# Are there any FM Radio apps for android?



## dstarfire (Aug 15, 2012)

Are there any working FM radio apps for the android?

The stock rom for my Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0 includes and FM radio app. However the custom rom I installed did not include one, and searching the app market has revealed only a ton of apps that stream radio from the internet (seems every radio station in the country has their own app), and a tuner app that can't even launch without crashing itself.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 15, 2012)

Both MIUI and CM have FM radio apps. Don't know of any from the market.


----------



## kilometers4 (Aug 15, 2012)

There's spirit from the xda app section too

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## sidthegreatest (Aug 15, 2012)

kilometers4 said:


> There's spirit from the xda app section too
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Spirit's the way to go IMO :good:


----------



## BreetDaren (Aug 29, 2012)

*Working FM for Android*

Yes sure there is FM radio app exist that will be available and used on the android phones such as "TuneIn". It is basically a great Application because it allows you to listen to around 25,000 FM stations.  Isn't that cool? Moreover you can also able to get more radio apps in Android phones


----------



## gagdude (Aug 29, 2012)

BreetDaren said:


> Yes sure there is FM radio app exist that will be available and used on the android phones such as "TuneIn". It is basically a great Application because it allows you to listen to around 25,000 FM stations.  Isn't that cool? Moreover you can also able to get more radio apps in Android phones

Click to collapse



That actually streams FM radio from the internet. True FM radio is a hardware requirement, but with smartphone data plans manufacturers don't really include them anymore.

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## BillBauman (Aug 29, 2012)

sidthegreatest said:


> Spirit's the way to go IMO :good:

Click to collapse



Thanks, guys! This is actually quite useful, and not something I'd even thought to look for. A lot of gyms have the TV's on FM, so it would be nice to be able to use my phone to tune in.


----------



## thetitans89 (Aug 29, 2012)

Better use steam radio or ask for stock fm apk .

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## csas25 (Aug 29, 2012)

Definently use sprint :good:


----------



## oopewan (Aug 29, 2012)

BillBauman said:


> Thanks, guys! This is actually quite useful, and not something I'd even thought to look for. A lot of gyms have the TV's on FM, so it would be nice to be able to use my phone to tune in.

Click to collapse



Yeah, the internet radio apps won't help you there. You need to have a phone that has FM tuner program.  These programs use the headphones as antennas to absorb the radio waves.  This isn't something you can download.  My experience with these has been poor in the past.


----------



## hiace77 (Aug 29, 2012)

dstarfire said:


> Are there any working FM radio apps for the android?
> 
> The stock rom for my Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0 includes and FM radio app. However the custom rom I installed did not include one, and searching the app market has revealed only a ton of apps that stream radio from the internet (seems every radio station in the country has their own app), and a tuner app that can't even launch without crashing itself.

Click to collapse



very useful thanks:good:


----------



## thegloworm (Aug 29, 2012)

*TuneIn Radio is a good app*

TuneIn Radio is a good app.
The pro version allows you to record even if you are not listning.

Pretty Cool.


----------



## erikjhockey (Aug 29, 2012)

*Win*

Ya there are lots of them


----------



## BillBauman (Aug 29, 2012)

oopewan said:


> Yeah, the internet radio apps won't help you there. You need to have a phone that has FM tuner program.  These programs use the headphones as antennas to absorb the radio waves.  This isn't something you can download.  My experience with these has been poor in the past.

Click to collapse



So, it appears the GS3 has radio FM tuner support. The program is $10, though, so I'm not sure I want to try it based on the limited feedback I've read so far. I think I'll check and see if my MP3 player has support and just stick with two devices for now, one for music, one for communications.


----------



## challenged21 (Nov 22, 2012)

BillBauman said:


> So, it appears the GS3 has radio FM tuner support. The program is $10, though, so I'm not sure I want to try it based on the limited feedback I've read so far. I think I'll check and see if my MP3 player has support and just stick with two devices for now, one for music, one for communications.

Click to collapse



I found this app works for my phone. If you're sure your phone has a Tuner this should work..


----------



## commandlinekid (Nov 22, 2012)

*FM App*



challenged21 said:


> I found this app works for my phone. If you're sure your phone has a Tuner this should work..

Click to collapse



I know this one ain't free, and it isn't a native tuner...but it has really helped my life over the years. It's called "Nobex" and somehow you can tune in like every radio station in the country once you get the app. It's $1.99 I think on Google Play, and has a crappy gui, but well worth the cost unless I'm missing a free option somewhere.


Joe
TRY futz.me (search for it in Google since I can't post a link here)


----------



## gagdude (Nov 22, 2012)

commandlinekid said:


> I know this one ain't free, and it isn't a native tuner...but it has really helped my life over the years. It's called "Nobex" and somehow you can tune in like every radio station in the country once you get the app. It's $1.99 I think on Google Play, and has a crappy gui, but well worth the cost unless I'm missing a free option somewhere.
> 
> 
> Joe
> TRY futz.me (search for it in Google since I can't post a link here)

Click to collapse



Nobex is free, just searched in Google Play

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## lavemetoo (Dec 20, 2012)

challenged21 said:


> I found this app works for my phone. If you're sure your phone has a Tuner this should work..

Click to collapse



does not work under Jelly_Kang v.1.9 (4.1.1) - FC
Besides this I think, the creator of this thread is looking for a FM radio app like Spirit FM and not for a streaming or Internet Radio App.
TuneIn and Nobex stream the Radio FM signal over network and this is not the same like a real FM radio app, which can be used without data connection


----------



## Alex_R3CONN3R (Dec 20, 2012)

challenged21 said:


> I found this app works for my phone. If you're sure your phone has a Tuner this should work..

Click to collapse



It's not working under Huawei Honour CM 10. Honor has a Tuner and and in stock Rom there is a Tuner App but that neither works.

Gruß Alex

Per Huawei Honour mit Subraum-Modul aus der Pegasus-Galaxie transmissiert.


----------



## sherrie.melton (Jan 11, 2013)

*Best Fm Radio App For Android*

Check out these two FM radio apps that you can use on your smartphone without the need to connect to the internet. 

Audials Light 10 Freeware
Last.fm Scrobbler 1.5.4.27091

Thanks


----------



## dstarfire (Aug 15, 2012)

Are there any working FM radio apps for the android?

The stock rom for my Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0 includes and FM radio app. However the custom rom I installed did not include one, and searching the app market has revealed only a ton of apps that stream radio from the internet (seems every radio station in the country has their own app), and a tuner app that can't even launch without crashing itself.


----------



## kovacsakos91 (Jan 24, 2014)

sherrie.melton said:


> Check out these two FM radio apps that you can use on your smartphone without the need to connect to the internet.
> 
> Audials Light 10 Freeware
> Last.fm Scrobbler 1.5.4.27091
> ...

Click to collapse



These are not working offline!


----------



## mental01 (Feb 10, 2014)

You can't go wrong with Spirit FM. It's the best FM radio app for androids, and it also has a free version. It even supports media buttons so you can change stations and pause using headset buttons.


----------



## shaheen916 (Mar 26, 2014)

I am using Micromax A63. My default FM radio app lack features. there is no shortcut buttons to change saved stations like simple swipe or tap left to right. etc. I had  to manually go to panels and select radio stations. the headset buttons doesnt works in FM radio but only in music player. Is there any solutions for this ? by way of different fm radio app ??


----------



## ALANKO (Sep 9, 2014)

*For HTC HD2*

For HTC HD2 Leo 512 Nexus with Android 4.4.2 CM11 Epinter 4.4 (NexusHD2-KitKat-CM11.0_V4.4.zip) i use "Spirit FM Lite v 2013_12_27" wich is 1.08MB apk called "com.mikersmicros.fm_li-1.apk" and it works like a charm :victory: no need data or bluetooth or wifi turned on (P.M. for links)


----------



## pankajvg (Jun 14, 2015)

*FM Radio*

This doesnt work for me 



challenged21 said:


> I found this app works for my phone. If you're sure your phone has a Tuner this should work..

Click to collapse


----------



## kousemaker (May 25, 2017)

Thanks, for this useful post i couldn't believe it actually worked. . .


----------



## dozeechayal (Mar 13, 2019)

Looking for free live radio app just install #RadioLy Fm Radio App and Listen unlimited radio online here is the google play store link play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.onlineradio.radiofm


----------

